# Micro fibre cloths....



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Are they all the same?? 

Looking in good ol eBay they are sill cheap but come from china.... Are these as good as any others or will they scratch the poo paint the gtr has?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

I got autosmart ones seem really good also doesnt leave fibers everywhere got a pack of 36


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nope. They are not all the same.

There are different types of MF cloths for different types of usage.

I would check the following for a selection of good quality MF cloths..

- Polished Bliss
- Serious Performance
- Clean Your Car


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah contact Alex at Serious Performance - www.seriousperformance.co.uk

He will explain the difference and sell you some at a dam good price too!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex' website seems not to be there..

His eBay shop..

seriousperformanceltd | eBay

Or PM him..


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Corrected the link now, is there ...

News - Serious Performance


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

for drying the car I highly recommend cloths with a waffle weave, they soak up water like nobodies business!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> for drying the car I highly recommend cloths with a waffle weave, they soak up water like nobodies business!


You should try one of these..

Products - Serious Performance


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

we like the serious performance towels so much we stock them in our shop 

we carry general purpose purple micro fibres as well as deep pile blue plush ones and two sizes of the yellow drying towels 

paul


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Got to say if anywhere... Speak to serious performance first, very good value for money to


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

DINGER B said:


> Got to say if anywhere... Speak to serious performance first, very good value for money to


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

on the topic of microfibre cloths, I would like to mention that the paint suppliers usually stock very good quality cloths, I bought two and they are so good, they soak up water very well! 

I also use the waffle towels with the dry off blade, it works wonders.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Saifskyline said:


> on the topic of microfibre cloths, I would like to mention that the paint suppliers usually stock very good quality cloths, I bought two and they are so good, they soak up water very well!
> 
> I also use the waffle towels with the dry off blade, it works wonders.


Dry off blade?! Forget that baiya..


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Kadir said:


> Dry off blade?! Forget that baiya..


You don't use it, The soft flexible rubber drying blade?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Saifskyline said:


> You don't use it, The soft flexible rubber drying blade?


No chance. Just in case the blade traps a dirt particle which can then scratch the paint as you drag it along the surface.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Kadir said:


> No chance. Just in case the blade traps a dirt particle which can then scratch the paint as you drag it along the surface.


Good thought, I will consider that for the next wash thanks big K


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

see_no_evo said:


> I got autosmart ones seem really good also doesnt leave fibers everywhere got a pack of 36


what size and thickness are the autosmart ones do you know?


----------

